# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یه سوال در مورد محل امضا و اثر انگشت روی کارت ورود به جلسه

## doctor Hastii

سلام...دوستم الان زنگ زد و بهم گفت توی کارت ورود به جلسه که نوشته (محل امضا و اثر انگشت )باید خودمون امضا بزنیم و اثرانگشت بزنیم :Yahoo (39): من نمیدونستم آیا واقعا صحت داره؟؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

بله دیگه خودتون...!پس کی؟!

----------


## doctor Hastii

> بله دیگه خودتون...!پس کی؟!


آخه کلا فکر میکردم نباید روی کارت امضا بزنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

نه ی امضاکوچیک بزن اثرانگشتم من پارسال فک کنم استامپه چیه از اونا نداشتم ی تیکه از کاغذو حسابی باخودکارجوهری کردم انگشت زدم با اون....

----------


## rez657

27اره 
برا ا ثر انگشت با خودکار رو دستت بنویس بعد بزن ب برگه

----------

